# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم SL-Box تحديثات :  28th April  SL-BOX_Samsung_v1.54 released

## 4gsmmaroc

*SL-BOX_Samsung_v1.54 released*     *I9250, Galaxy Nexus*   *direct unlock and write firmware*     
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *more is coming  
regards  
                                                       SL-Box Team*

----------

